# Mosquito Thursday tournaments changed



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina Thursday night toutnaments have been changed to Wednesdays starting on May 10 and continuing until September 27 in which that will be the championship. Entry fee will stay the same at $25.00 Per a team. A complete list of dates and rules will be available at area sport shows and at the marina.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

what does it take to make the championship?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Last year I believe you had to fish at least 7 tournaments..

mark


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

you have to fish 5 tournaments as in the past years it has been 5 also


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I hate to say I won't be making any this year even though I enjoyed the tournaments but I'm going to have to stick to wednesday nights on portage.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm SO sad! I loved the Thursday nighters at Mosquito. But, we were also looking forward to doing some more Wednesday nighters at Portage Lakes. I guess this would be what some might refer to as "Bein' in a Pickle!" 
I wonder why they changed from Thursdays to Wednesdays?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this a bass or walleye tournamant? I'll be on Mosquito May 6th to May 13th catching walleyes. I'd like to hit all my good spots before the tournament starts if it's a walleye tourny.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Was that your picture I seen In Bassmasters with the smallie?

I bet Joe changed it do to his work, he might not be able to fish on 

Thurs. nights not sure just my guess..

Mark


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

this is a bass tournament,but stop at the marina for the weigh in


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

hey mark, yes your right work schedule has alot to do with it. just got back from florida did great on Peacock Bass down there.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Peacock Bass, Im jealous! I look forward to hitting the water again. See you on Wednesdays.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

it was great, got at least 40 fish in the 2-6 lb range


joe


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

How did they fight compared to a large mouth of the same size?


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

they fight about 2-3 times harder then a small mouth.a feww them came out of the water,most of them stay deep and fight hard and like to run hard.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok Joe I'm sold. Private message me all the info about your trip where to stay, did you have a guide service, the body of water you fished. I need to make plans to do that! See you when the ice comes off at Mosquito.

Rob


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey rob if marcia wants fish wednesdays on portage and you want to fish mosquito, and you only have one boat, I think you might have a little dilema there.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

You're right. She may have to find someone with a boat at Portage to fish with occasionally


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

hey rob,check out the marina web site,i just put 2 pics of a cpl of the fish we caught


joe


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Awesome Joe. You need to get some pics up on here for the members to enjoy.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> Was that your picture I seen In Bassmasters with the smallie?
> Mark


Yup  Can you believe the size of that beautiful smallmouth???!!! I can't wait to get back out on the boat...I'm having serious withdrawls....


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Bassboy883 said:


> Hey rob if marcia wants fish wednesdays on portage and you want to fish mosquito, and you only have one boat, I think you might have a little dilema there.


LOL...yup...Looks like Rob better win us another boat!!!!!


----------

